# 522/625 - L2.58 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp

Software Version L2.58 for 522/625:

 L258 is a maintenance release for low-level new hardware support/fixes.


----------



## Slyster

Got any more info for us than that?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Unfortunately that's all they want you to know. 

Sorry.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Updated No Problems with my parents 625 james


----------



## BobaBird

Why would they not want us to know what they did for us? What new hardware is supported? Has anyone found that their favorite (or any) bug has been fixed?


----------



## James Long

It can be embarrasing if they didn't do what they expected to do with the fix.
That is assuming that there were fixes involved and not just new unnanounced features.

JL


----------



## Racerx

Well, then they must embarras themselves ALOT! I have had this thing for over a year now, and it has YET to perform as advertised. As soon as I know what the competition are willing to offer, I'm outta here.


----------



## jessshaun

It's been performing fine for me... Racerx.

Anyway... When are they supposed to release the 2 new features talked about in the last tech forum?


----------



## NedDorsey

jessshaun said:


> It's been performing fine for me... Racerx.
> 
> Anyway... When are they supposed to release the 2 new features talked about in the last tech forum?


I missed the last Tech Forum. What new features?


----------



## daleles

Just wondering when will they activate the USB port on the 625 so that we can start transfering data (or recorded programs) from the 625 to the "PocketDish"? You would think they could incorportate that into the latest software update(s).

daleles


----------



## jessshaun

NedDorsey said:


> I missed the last Tech Forum. What new features?


1 was the ability to delete the DVR history, and 1 was to rename recorded events. They claimed it was already available, but let's see, the last Tech Forum was in mid November.


----------



## DISHDADDY

what about the problem with the 625's saying there is a serious problem detected with the hard drive. I know that if you unplug it for a minute and plug it back in it will work but why are they doing this?


----------



## Presence

Almost three weeks later, my 522 is still at 2.55. Anything I can/should do?


----------



## cobain

daleles said:


> Just wondering when will they activate the USB port on the 625 so that we can start transfering data (or recorded programs) from the 625 to the "PocketDish"? You would think they could incorportate that into the latest software update(s).
> 
> daleles


L2.59 was spooled on Dec 30th. The only change noted is that it enabled the USB port for PocketDish transfers. As far as the error 311s I'm not quite sure why it is happening other than it is a software bug. If you have L2.58+ they are only recommending a hard reset. Anything below still gets RA'd. Obviously if you have 2.58+ and a hard reset doesn't work they will still RA it.


----------



## Presence

Still at 2.55.


----------



## tango

I am a newbie to this forum.. I have a question about the DVR-625 that I was wondering if anyone else has seen: When I setup the DVR to record a program using tuner TV-1, it will automatically switch the recording to TV-2. My guess is that it has a preference to record using the second tuner to leave the first tuner available for watching other shows. However, in this case, I want it to use tuner TV-1. I have TV-2 connected to my main TV in the living room and I want it to be available to watch TV while the DVR is recording. If this is the wrong forum for this question.. please let me know.


----------



## LtMunst

tango said:


> I am a newbie to this forum.. I have a question about the DVR-625 that I was wondering if anyone else has seen: When I setup the DVR to record a program using tuner TV-1, it will automatically switch the recording to TV-2. My guess is that it has a preference to record using the second tuner to leave the first tuner available for watching other shows. However, in this case, I want it to use tuner TV-1. I have TV-2 connected to my main TV in the living room and I want it to be available to watch TV while the DVR is recording. If this is the wrong forum for this question.. please let me know.


The is a menu under preferences called Record Plus. On that screen you can change the default record TV to TV1.


----------



## Racerx

Presence said:


> Almost three weeks later, my 522 is still at 2.55. Anything I can/should do?


 Out of curiosity, I just checked mine. Yup, still at 2.55, also. What gives?


----------



## saweetnesstrev

L2.59, 12/29/2005 is out btw.. EDIT: now i see it on this thread..


----------



## phat_b

L2.90 today. I'm still @ 2.55, wondering if they're ever going to fix the timer bug... :-\


----------



## Heavy A

I'm still @ .55
I've been trying periodically to get the newer update(s) with no success.
I don't have any issues with my 625, but I would like to try out the rename function that is supposedly part of it. I also would like to flush all the crap out of the timer history.


----------

